# Lincoln & Benz  bzw. Kreuzfahrtreisen Pielow



## mama2008 (6 Januar 2008)

Ich habe von obigen Firmen in den letzten 2 Monaten 3 Gewinnmitteilungen erhalten, (immer Gewinnanspruchmeldung bei einer 0900er Telefonnummer) obwohl ich nie bei denen an einem Gewinnspiel
teilgenommen habe. Jetzt war ich es satt und habe mich bei der Bundesnetzagentur zwecks Sperrung und Verfolgung der 0900er Nummer der oben genannten Firmen, gemeldet. Ich hoffe das denen
jetzt bald ein Riegel vorgeschoben wird.


----------



## Heiko (6 Januar 2008)

*AW: Lincoln & Benz  bzw. Kreuzfahrtreisen Pielow*

Momentan häufen sich in der Tat die Beschwerden über diese Firma. Die verschicken ihre "Gewinnnachrichten" über die verschiedensten Wege.


----------



## Unregistriert (6 Januar 2008)

*AW: Lincoln & Benz  bzw. Kreuzfahrtreisen Pielow*

Pressemitteilung der Verbraucherzentrale Schleswig-Holstein

http://www.verbraucherzentrale-sh.de/UNIQ119963207027440/link341972A.html


----------



## sascha (8 Januar 2008)

*AW: Lincoln & Benz  bzw. Kreuzfahrtreisen Pielow*

Wir haben am 5. Januar darüber berichtet:
http://www.computerbetrug.de/nachri...ahrt-reisen-pielov-0900-abzocke-vom-feinsten/


----------



## Unregistriert (4 Oktober 2008)

*AW: Lincoln & Benz  bzw. Kreuzfahrtreisen Pielow*

Wieder ein mal eine neue Masche von L&B! Nach selbem Muster:
angeblich soll man 9.999€ in bar gewonnen haben. Und man soll eine 0900 nummer anrufen
oder einen brief schicken. Die eigenen FOTOS und Namen will L&B zu werbezwecken verwenden. wer das nicht möchte muss auf den Gewinn verzichten.


----------



## webwatcher (4 Oktober 2008)

*AW: Lincoln & Benz  bzw. Kreuzfahrtreisen Pielow*

weitere  Tricks
Verbraucherzentrale Sachsen-Anhalt : Agentur für Altersvorsorge mit 0900-Rufnummer auf Abzockertour


> Pressemitteilung der Verbraucherzentrale Sachsen-Anhalt
> 23.06.2008
> Agentur für Altersvorsorge mit 0900-Rufnummer auf Abzockertour
> Verbraucherzentrale rät: Keinen Anruf unter dieser Nummer!
> ...


http://www.fmm-magazin.de/brief-von...e-telefonkosten-finanzen-mm_kat45_id1267.html


> Stuttgart, 06.05.2008
> Die Verbraucherzentrale Baden-Württemberg warnt aktuell vor einer neuen Abzocke-Masche. Die Lincoln& Benz verschickt Briefe mit‚Versorgungsausgleichskasse im Briefkopf und der Aufmachung eines öffentlich-rechtlichen Bescheids. Dahinter tarnen sich Aufforderungen, eine kostenpflichtige Telefonnummer zur Teilnahme bei einem Gewinnspiel anzurufen.
> 
> Vor allem Senioren bekommen den Brief von der ‚VAK’. Darin wird ein Vorsorgeausgleich in Höhe von 15.000 Euro vorgespiegelt. Die Verbraucherzentrale Baden-Württemberg warnt dringend davor, auf diese Schreiben zu reagieren und die angegebene Telefonnummer anzurufen.
> ...


----------



## webwatcher (4 Oktober 2008)

*AW: Lincoln & Benz  bzw. Kreuzfahrtreisen Pielow*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Wieder ein mal eine neue Masche von L&B! Nach selbem Muster:
> angeblich soll man 9.999€ in bar gewonnen haben. Und man soll eine 0900 nummer anrufen
> oder einen brief schicken. Die eigenen FOTOS und Namen will L&B zu werbezwecken verwenden. wer das nicht möchte muss auf den Gewinn verzichten.


verbraucherrechtliches…  Gewinnbenachrichtigungen der Lincoln & Benz Aktiengesellschaft


> Gewinnbenachrichtigungen der Lincoln & Benz Aktiengesellschaft
> Donnerstag, 14. August 2008


----------



## webwatcher (5 Oktober 2008)

*AW: Lincoln & Benz  bzw. Kreuzfahrtreisen Pielow*

Agentur für Altersvorsorge zockt mit 0900-Nummer ab: computerbetrug.de und dialerschutz.de


----------



## Netcrash (14 Februar 2009)

*Euro-Shopping und Lincoln & Benz - Zielgruppe zum abzocken: alte Leute!*

Ich bin letzten Monat erstmals auf *Lincoln & Benz* aufmerksam geworden, nachdem mein Vater eine "Gewinnmitteilung" erhalten hat. 

Er hat tatsächlich geglaubt, dass es sich um einen echten Gewinn handelt und die teure Hotline angerufen, dort wurde er über 30 Minuten lang hingehalten. Nun bekommt er regelmäßig Post von der einschlägig bekannten *UGV Inkasso*, die jedes Mal mehr Geld fordert. Nachdem ich hier über diese Firmen gelesen habe, rate ich ihn erstmal die Schreiben zu ignorieren ... ich hab mich aber schon gefragt wie die *Lincoln & Benz* Gauner an seine Adresse gekommen sind ?

Die Antwort kam gestern per Post: er hatte beim *Euro-Shopping* Versand etwas bestellt, neben der Bestellung haben sie ihn netterweise noch viele Gewinnmitteilungen geschickt! ist das nicht supi?

Anscheinend hatte er beim Versand *Bela Vita* Geld gewonnen! die Antwortkarte war gleichzeitig ein Bestellschein für Glucosamine (super gegen Gelenkschmerzen wurde dort behauptet, natürlich wissenschaftlich unhaltbar) und Melissengeist (total überteuert). 
Vom *Euro-Shopping* selber hatte er auch was gewonnen! Auch hier war die Antwortkarte gleichzeitig Bestellschein, diesmal für Murmeltier-Salbe (haben die Murmeltiere ausgepresst ??!)
Und nachdem er im Dezember schon 22222 Euro von *Lincoln & Benz* gewonnen hatte, hat er anscheinend schon wieder gewonnen!!!

Man könnte herzlich darüber lachen wenn den Betroffenen nicht so viel Kummer dadurch bereitet wurde, ein Versand (*Euro-Shopping*) der hauptsächlich ältere Leute als Zeilgruppe hat (entsprechend die Produkte im Katalog) verdient extra Kohle indem es den Gaunern von *Lincoln & Benz* einen neuen Verbreitungsweg eröffnet ... deren Zielgruppe sind eben genau ältere Leute weil diese am ehesten auf die üble Gewinn-Masche hereinfallen und dann aus Scham, dass sie verarscht wurden meistens auch zähneknirschend zahlen!

*Also: warnt Eure Eltern und Großeltern !!!*


----------



## webwatcher (20 Februar 2009)

*AW: Lincoln & Benz  bzw. Kreuzfahrtreisen Pielow*

Autohaus Immengröner ist Lincoln & Benz ist Abzocke | Augsblog.de



> Falls jemand dieser Tage von einem “Autohaus Immengröner” einen Brief bekommt in dem behauptet wird, ein gewonnener Mercedes A 150 im Wert von 20.081, 25 Euro stehe zur Abholung bereit, sollte das Schreiben ganz schnell in den Müll werfen.


----------

